# Any Swamp Dog News ?



## CHIPSSHIP (Oct 5, 2007)

Does Anyone Have Any News From South Jersey?

Thanks,
Lynn


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Q to water blind
4
8
9
13
17
19
22
23
24
26
28
29
30
31
32
33
38

That's all I have


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open to land blind
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
9
13
16
19
20
21
22
24
26
27
28
29
30
31
33
36
37
38
39
41
42
43
44
45
48
51
52
53
58
59
60
61
62
64


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Open Running Order for Reference
1 CastleRun's The Winner is Linda Downey Jeff Stoneman 
2 Sweetwater Lilly carter bundy Kristen Hoffman 
3 JR's Indiania Jones John Fallon Patrica Jordan/John Fallon 
4 FC Dashwoods Second Chance Don Eiler Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
5 Have Dog Duso Travel SH** Brenda Lokey Rick Millheim 
6 Peak Views Never Gonna Tripp, MH Milly B. Welsh Milly B Welsh/Charles L Hayden 
7 FC - AFC Rubie Begonia Barton Clark Barton Clark 
8 Rammins High Class Blues Geoff Buckius Ricky Millheim 
9 FC Runnin' Down A Dream John Sherman Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
10 World Famous Condoleezza Bites Chuck Erwine & Penny Bianconi W.L. Thompson 
11 Justin Time Alibi Dan Lawler Ed Forry 
12 Breeze Hill's Crum Monster Kelli Kane David Jensen 
13 FC Thunder Creek's Disco Man Betsy Madden Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
14 AFC Gray's Creek Skeeter Boo Jerald & Debra Wilks Jerald Wilks 
15 AFC Windriver's Most Wanted Donald Driggers Don Driggers 
16 Kingsway James Midnite Gold John Austin  Jeff Stoneman 
17 Fox Malarky Peggy Cooper Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
18 Lzy Mtn Abbygale's Creekside Piper Jim Price Kristen Hoffman 
19 Bob XLT Bill Thompson W. L. Thompson 
20 NAFC-FC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie Ken Neil Ken Neil 
21 FC AFC Hawkeye's Shadow Marion Stroud-Swingle Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
22 FC AFC Cropper's Hit & Run Newt Cropper Newt Cropper 
23 REBEL RIDGE'S DEVILS LUCK M.H. jeff lyons Madelyn B Yelton 
24 She Bee Stingin' Richard McDonald Ed Forry 
25 FC Black Rivers Bad Medicine John Marshall Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
26 Fearless Back in Black Jaxson James Rooney Rick Millheim 
27 AFC Greenwing Bright Eyes Craig A. Stonesifer, DVM Craig A. Stonesifer Dvm 
28 Ajax Wincor Jack Gwaltney David Jensen 
29 Silvertips's I Hope So Jerry Wilks Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
30 Kahn's Just-N-Time heidi f. pius David Jenson 
31 FC Castlebay's Wren Dell Henry McNeil Hank McNeil 
32 HL Technically He's Royal Melissa Lemoi Missy Lemoi 
33 A Shadow of Abe Nancy Campbell Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
34 Habwoods Do It My Way Jo Janis Bertelsen Jeff Stoneman 
35 Hays Abby Pocahontas Hill Bruce Gottwald Jr Kristen Hoffman 
36 Starry Valentine Jack Gwaltney David Jensen. 
37 Premiers RSK Powerstroke Marion Stroud Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
38 Coastal Midlife Drive Time Dan Lawler Ed Forry 
39 AFC Tanks But No Tanks Barton Clark Barton Clark 
40 F.C. / A.F.C.Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit, MH Milly B. Welsh & Charles L. Hayden Milly B Welsh/Charles L Hayden 
41 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly Ken Neil Ken Neil 
42 FC Troublesome Highsea's Jacques Marion Stroud-Swingle Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
43 FC Rebel Ridge Total Eclipse Steve Brenner Edward Forry 
44 Kingston's Full of Spice SH Bruce Campbell David Jensen 
45 I'm Not From Texas Charles & Denise DeMatteo W.L. Thompson 
46 FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett John Marshall Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
47 PK's Pedal to the Metal Diesel Pat Gault Rick Millheim 
48 Yellowjackets Black Diamond nelson sills Nelson Sills 
49 PawsCienda's Lucky Gold Stryke Jeffrey Stoneman Jeff Stoneman 
50 Holland Cliffs Nicole's Time Alvin Hatcher Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
51 Chance's Bang For Buck Bob Graham Ed Forry 
52 Flights First Knight Carroll Niesen Kristen Hoffman 
53 It Takes A Thief Donald Driggers Don Driggers 
54 Elmwood No Moon's Big Dipper Ed & Nellie Morrill W. L. Thompson 
55 REBELRIDGE BOLDERDASH M.H. MADELYN YELTON Madelyn B Yelton 
56 Wild Island's Ebony Princess Jane Hullander Dave Wolcott 
57 Day's End Southhaven's Roll'N Stone Michael Crow Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin 
58 Yellowjackets Mood Indigo nelson sills Nancy Siills 
59 Kargo from Fargo Robert Agnor Bob Agnor/David Jensen 
60 Sommit's Jackson at River's Edge Alex Abraham Alex Abraham 
61 NFC- AFC Candlewoods Something Royal Ken Neil Ken Neil 
62 FC Castlebay's Heir Borne Lynn Budd Ed Forry 
63 Contrails Bird Strike, MH Dave Opseth Dave Opseth 
64 FC AFC Sea-J-Pleasant River Blue JOHN & ANNE MARSHALL Alan Pleasant/Eric Babin


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Am Running Order for Reference
1 JD Duece's Wild Mike Pattay Michael Pattay 
2 Creek Robbers Digin Dutchman Bruce Lyster Bruce Lyster 
3 Tall Oaks Kara Mia Joseph Adornetto Joseph Adornetto 
4 AFC Tanks But No Tanks Barton Clark Barton Clark 
5 Cabin Branch Microchip MH Larry Mundy Larry Mundy 
6 AFC Windriver's Most Wanted Donald Driggers Don Driggers 
7 FC Castlebay's Wren Dell Henry McNeil Hank McNeil 
8 Fortune Cookie QAA M. Katie Gutermuth M. Katie Gutermuth 
9 Chance's Bang For Buck Bob Graham Bob Graham 
10 JR's Indiania Jones John Fallon John Fallon 
11 NFC- AFC Candlewoods Something Royal Ken Neil Ken Neil 
12 High Tank Matilda Kenneth Eckhardt K.W. Eckhardt 
13 Fern Cobble's Jezebel Les Levering Les Levering/Newt Cropper 
14 River's Edge Bay Pilot Alex Abraham Alex Abraham 
15 Elmwood No Moon's Big Dipper Ed & Nellie Morrill Edward Morrill 
16 Maggie MacGonagall Vikki Diehl Vikki Diehl 
17 Nilak Lord of The Harvest MH Alvin Hatcher Alvin Hatcher 
18 Cadet's Lolapalooza sandra stiger Sandra Stiger 
19 Cpoint's Take It To The Limit Jerald & Debra Wilks Jerald Wilks 
20 Flights First Knight Carroll Niesen Carroll Niesen 
21 Cahoots Barton Clark Barton Clark 
22 REBEL RIDGE'S DEVILS LUCK M.H. jeff lyons Jeff Lyons 
23 Peak Views Never Gonna Tripp, MH Milly B. Welsh Milly B Welsh/Charles L Hayden 
24 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly Ken Neil Ken Neil 
25 Coastal Midlife Drive Time Dan Lawler Dan Lawler 
26 Princess Mable of Wading Rvr David Van Wickler David Van Wickler 
27 Canvasback Southbay Souvenir MH** Robert & Wendy Gutermuth Bob Gutermuth/Katy Gutermuth 
28 Yellowjackets Black Diamond nelson sills Nelson Sills 
29 World Famous Condoleezza Bites Chuck Erwine & Penny Bianconi Chuck Erwine 
30 FC Castlebay's Heir Borne Lynn Budd Lynn Budd 
31 Cabin Branch Blind Faith MH Larry Mundy Larry Mundy 
32 It Takes A Thief Donald Driggers Don Driggers 
33 Fearles Back In Black Jaxson James F Rooney Jr James F Rooney Jr 
34 Silvertip's I Hope So Jerald & Debra Wilks Jerald A Wilks 
35 Chesbay Tucker Tim Carrion Tim Carrion 
36 Contrails Bird Strike, MH Dave Opseth Dave Opseth 
37 Absaroka Top Gun jerry houseweart Jerry Houseweart 
38 NAFC-FC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie Ken Neil Ken Neil 
39 FC AFC Cropper's Hit & Run Newt Cropper Newt Cropper 
40 FC - AFC Rubie Begonia Barton Clark Barton Clark 
41 Sommit's Jackson at River's Edge Alex Abraham Alex Abraham 
42 Ironlines Amphibious Assault Mark Perrizo Edward Morrill 
43 Shadow's Miss Daisy Elizabeth Unger Vikki Diehl 
44 Holland Cliffs Nicole's Time Alvin Hatcher Alvin Hatcher 
45 Category F5 Moving Swiftly John DeFilippis John Defilippis 
46 AFC Gray's Creek Skeeter Boo Jerald & Debra Wilks Jerald Wilks 
47 Flyaway Katie K Kay ELISSA KIRKEGARD Elissa J. Kirkegard 
48 REBELRIDGE BOLDERDASH M.H. MADELYN YELTON Jeff Lyons 
49 F.C. / A.F.C.Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit, MH Milly B. Welsh & Charles L. Hayden Milly B Welsh/Charles L Hayden 
50 Justin Time Alibi Dan Lawler Dan Lawler 
51 Good Idea's Holy Cow Ken Neil Ken Neil 
52 HL Technically He's Royal Melissa Lemoi Missy Lemoi 
53 Yellowjackets Mood Indigo nelson sills Nancy Siills


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Q Running Order for Reference
1 Absaroka Top Gun jerry houseweart Jerry Houseweart 
2 JR's Ned Peppers Patricia Jordan Patricia Jordan 
3 Shannondoah's Highland Cruise, JH William Argabright Kristen Hoffman 
4 born to do alot phillip calton David Jensen 
5 I'm Not From Texas Charles & Denise DeMatteo Denise Dematteo/Charlie Dematteo 
6 Hillcrest Southpaw Dave Wolcott Dave Wolcott 
7 Outlaw Jesse James VI Robert Agnor Bob Agnor 
8 Cropper's Good & Plenty Newt Cropper Newt Cropper 
9 Princess Mable of Wading Rvr David Van Wickler David Van Wickler 
10 Cooper's Blackhawk Ranger MH Laure Feinberg Laure Feinberg 
11 Sydenham Lakes Carbon Fiber SH Joe Johnson Joe Johnson Barton Clark 
12 Rolling Hills Blue Mountain Mist Ralph Gochenour Kristen Hoffman 
13 River's Edge Bay Pilot Alex Abraham Alex Abraham 
14 Sugar Hollow's Cisco Kid J. Russell Parker Jeff Stoneman 
15 Gooseponds Crusie'n in Style Tom De Fusco Tom De Fusco 
16 JD Duece's Wild Mike Pattay Michael Pattay 
17 My Captain Fantastic Lynn Foraker Ricky Millheim 
18 REBEL RIDGE ONE SWEET RIDE jeff lyons Madelyn Yelton Jeff Lyons 
19 Cadet's Lolapalooza sandra stiger Sandra Stiger 
20 Rebel Ridge Willie Wonka Do It Madelyn Yelton Madelyn Yelton 
21 Teal Court Piney Puddin' SH Fred Bodine Fred Bodine 
22 Bad Badd Fast Marshall Stockseth Kristen Hoffman 
23 Good TimeN Man Vincent Spong Woody Spong/David Jensen 
24 Lord Stanley's Puck Colleen Agnor Patricia Jordan/Jeff Agnor 
25 Cedar Swamps One Percenter John Fallon Patrica Jordan/John Fallon 
26 Hillcrest Dark Star Czar Sara Tucker Dave Wolcott 
27 Caroway's JJ's Rocky Bottom Bill Smith Bill Smith 
28 Fern Cobble's Jezebel Les Levering Les Levering/Newt Cropper 
29 Good Idea's Dream On Ken Neil Ken Neil 
30 Renegade Itty Bitty Art Alexander Rick Millheim 
31 Deep Run Magothy Marauder Logan SH Gerald Smith Gerald (gerry) Smith 
32 Just "M" Betty Weidman Kristen Hoffman 
33 CastleRun's Material Girl Linda Downey Jeff Stoneman 
34 Seaside's Get The Party Started Mike Ballezzi Mike Ballezzi 
35 Gooseponds Walk the Line Tom De Fusco Tom De Fusco 
36 Star Power Lily Lynn Foraker Ricky Millheim 
37 Rammin Mandy Of The Ridge CD SH Terri Pulsinelli Terri R. Pulsinelli 
38 Yellowjackets Racer nelson sills Nancy Sills 
39 Longmeadows Bayou Teche SH Ruby Muffoletto Scott Martin/Ruby Muffoletto


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Derby Running Order for Reference
1 Cropper's Get Sum karen cropper Newt Cropper 
2 Hillcrest Hannah B. Good Jerry Gisclair David Wolcott 
3 Cleared for Takeoff Dave Opseth David Opseth 
4 REBEL RIDGE QUICK PICK jeff lyons Jeff Lyons 
5 Yardley Labs Ms T-Maxx John Goodwin Jeff Goodwin/Bill Thompson 
6 Blackwater Chesbay Tanner Tim Carrion Tim Carrion 
7 Hillcrest Explorer Dave Wolcott Dave Wolcott 
8 Greenwood Gracie Drew Clendaniel Drew Clendaniel 
9 Piankapank Petey Walter Bundy Jeff Stoneman 
10 Twin Pine's Crank Her Up ELISSA KIRKEGARD Elissa J. Kirkegard 
11 Castlebays Maxximum Genes Henry McNeil Hank McNeil 
12 Redlion's Notorious Wren Jane Pappler Jane Pappler/John Wiacek


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open call backs to the water blind
1
3
4
6
7
9
14
16
20
21
22
26
29
30
31
36
37
38
39
42
44
45
51
52
61
62


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

1,4,6,7,9,13,16,20,29,31,36,37,38,42,52,61,62

17 Total



Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

2,4,6,7,11,12,18,22,23,25,30,32,34,36,38,39,40,43,44,45,47,51,52

23 total
________
VAPIR NO2


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda said:


> Open Callbacks to the last series
> 
> 1,4,6,7,9,13,16,20,29,31,36,37,38,42,52,61,62
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brenda! .... Good Luck #20 ...and #61 in the Open !!  

........and.... #11, #38 ......and #51 in the AM !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Open Callbacks to the last series
> 
> 1,4,6,7,9,13,16,20,29,31,36,37,38,42,52,61,62
> 
> ...


Go Elsie!! And Nellie and Windy of course! 

-K


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

How about the 
Swamp results???

dan Rice


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry its only partial information.......

Bart Clark won the open
Hank McNeill 2nd
Eric Babin 3rd and 4th
David Jensen RJ w/ Val

Newt Cropper won the Qual

Thats all I've got so far. 

Open Judges did a great job with setups and were very generous with call backs.

Bob


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I think that Ken won the AM with Nellie, Hank McNeil got 2nd, Don Driggers got 3rd, only know one of the Jams in the Open and one in the AM... Not positive of these results. It was a very challenging Am.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for posting Dan but just wanted to correct that it was Nellie that won the Amateur and that Qualified her for the National Amateur. Congrats to all!!!
________
Yamaha Xs650


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh yeah, that is what I meant.  Congrats.... She sure did run a great trial..


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congarts Ken and Brenda


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

thunderdan said:


> Oh yeah, that is what I meant.  Congrats.... She sure did run a great trial..



she ran a real nice 4th series, 

Dan, a Phillies game??? just kidding!!!!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

LOL Yeah, I know.. Especially because the game meant absolutely nothing in the playoff picture, but it meant everything to my kids. They come first..We bought the tickets in the beginning of the season hoping that it would be the game that they clinched the division, or at least earned them their playoff spot.. Missed it by one game. 

Keepin my priorities straight.....

Dan


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

no, i understand completely...the look on Bob's face when I told he was the last dog to run was priceless!!!!!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh man, I bet he was saying to himself, what did that azz Dan get me into now.. lol. I knew I left Jag in capable hands but did not realize that he was the last dog to run. I ran the water blind in the Amateur, watched my dog run the water marks in the Open and then took off. I never even noticed the running order in the AM. I guess I owe Bob a bottle of somethin.....


----------



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

Anyone watch #11 in the Q...Sydneham Lakes Carbon Fibre...
just wondering how he did???


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Anyone have the placements in the qual or derby?


----------

